# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  T: Naimi në fushën e Qerbelasë

## lavdim klinaku

Nt:  ( Poemë heroike fetare)

          Për nga motivi kjo poemë paraqet një histori fetare  që identifikon ngadhnjimin mbi të keqën. Artikulohet lufta mes  trashigimtarëve të Muhamedit,Aliut dhe bijve të tij Hasanit dhe Hysenit kunder taborrit tjetër sundimtarë të Damaskeut,Mavijes
          Poema përshkohet nga diskursi deskriptiv , përshkruhet ambienti rural , personazhe ,heroizmat individuale dhe kolektive etj.
         Kjo poemë përveç që ka elemente fetare  mund të nënkuptohet si ep nacion arab të shkruar nga një shkrimtarë që ka njohur traditat e shkrimit  arab, persian e turk
         Disa herë  theksohet nga imam Hasani veçoria trashiguese nga i ati  për t`i ikur luftës dhe vrasjeve vllazërore në Arabi. 
          Në këngën e pesë përshkruhet një luftë e rreptë  mes Imam Alisë dhe Mavijes. Kemi përshkrimin e autorit për poret e këtyre dy personazheve.Aliu na përshkruhet si njeri pacifist ,trim , i urtë etj , ndërsa në anën jetër antagonisti i tij Mavija si  njeri keqbërës, shkatrrimarë,njeri që s`e ka mendjen te populli.
Qysh në nisje të kësaj poeme autori  përshkruan ambientin  arab, lindjen e profetit Muhamed të cilin na e Himnizon aq shumë sa që e krahason me  lindjen e drites
      Nëpër vargje ne kuptojmë se Aliu ishe zgjedhur prijës nga vet populli, këtu na jepen edhe pikëpamjet e tij për luften ,sipas tij lufta duhet të zhvillohe vetëm sa për t`u mbrojtur ,nuk duhet sulmuar kurrë.
     Mavija para se të vdesë  kërkon që biri  i tij të bëhet mbret që na paraqitet këtu karakteri  i dobët i Mavijës, biri  i tij përshkruhet po ashtu si njei  i keq dhe shkatrrimtarë, mirëpo Imam Hyseni me ngulm refuzon autoritein e tij të padrejë.
     Një betejë heroike na jepet ajo e Abdullah Muslimit  i cili vret 180 vetë dhe kjo të themi na jepet e hiperbolizuar.Atë mund ta vrasin vetëm pasi e lënë pa ujë  Amzaj me të birin.
      Gati në përmbyllje të poemës Hasani  vritet, Jeziti kur merr vesh që ndaj tij pritet të mirret gjaku  ai bie i sëmurë dhe vdesë.
       Na jepet një trashigimi e trimave të imam Aliut , tani  Aliu  i ri  i biri  imam Hyseni fiton edhe ai mirëpo më në fund vdes.
 Gjithashtu na përshkruhen edhe humbjet e taborrit të Aliut madje humbje të mëdha , kur në fushë të Qerbelasë imam Hyseni humbi shumë njerëz.
       Në këngën e njëzet e pestë kemi një  lloj shpalosje të filozofisë së tij  që tregon për Bektashizmin dhe kërkon nga shqiptarët që t`i bashkangjiten .




                                                                   Autor: Lavdim Klinaku

----------


## Bel ami

Naimi tek kjo poeme, si edhe tek pozia Abaz Aliu ka pasur nje ndikim shume te madh nga Fuzuliu,nje poet mistik i dhe nga vete Misticizma Islame ne vecanti gje qe ai e pasqyroi mjaft mire ne poezite e tij ne gjuhen Shqipe.

----------

